
Show HN: An anonymous chatting app for anyone to deploy - liamilan
https://github.com/liam-ilan/sendverse
======
gitgud
Cool little project, I noticed it's also deployed on Heroku. If you want to
make it even easier for people to use you could add the [1] "Deploy to Heroku"
button to your Github Readme.

[1] [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-
button](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-button)

~~~
liamilan
Thanks for the tip! Added!

